# JavaHMO settings on 6.2



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Are there special settings for the mac version of this? What ports need to be open? Can it be run concurrently with TivoDesktop??

I am having an issue with Tivoserver, so maybe it is the same problem affecting JavaHMO.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

javahmo and tivodestop work fine together.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

How about with Tivoserver running at the same time????

Thanks again for your help with the firewall advice.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no problems so far


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

What settings did you put in for for the properties in the gui?
Did you keep the Tivo beacon on or off? Is TivoDesktop on or off and if on, is the music published?

Did you have to search for the ip of the server or did it just get picked up automatically?

Thanks again.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't do any configuration other than setting up the modules in Jhmo everything else is at defaults an just works.
maybe I have good karma or something.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

I figured out I need to install a plugin, so I could see the JavaHMO on the DTivo. Thanks for the help. Now my DTivo and Mac Mini are playing nicely together.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

My JavaHMO service (on Windows XP Professional SP2) keeps shutting itself down.

Anyone know why? Or how to prevent it from stopping?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is tivobeacon running too? it shouldn't matter but if it is running, try disabling it.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> is tivobeacon running too? it shouldn't matter but if it is running, try disabling it.


Yes, TiVobeacon is running (TiVo Desktop v2.2).

I've tried having it running and not running. JavaHMO still ends up stopping.

There's some log files that I'll look at and then I'll post back some more questions. Is this the right place for support?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you might check the HMO forums here. javahmo still is in there supporting galleon


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

dnemec123 said:


> Yes, TiVobeacon is running (TiVo Desktop v2.2).
> 
> I've tried having it running and not running. JavaHMO still ends up stopping.
> 
> ...


I found that the itunes plugin does not work any more and that would cause the JHMO service to stop. If you have that plugin installed, turn it off


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

what is the latest version of JavaHMO, is it 2.4? there is no more support of JavaHMO, correct? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

correct on both counts


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

DarthOverlord said:


> I figured out I need to install a plugin, so I could see the JavaHMO on the DTivo. Thanks for the help. Now my DTivo and Mac Mini are playing nicely together.


Hi, I'm getting ready to take the JavaHMO challenge...what plugin are you referring to?

Thanks,

BBQ


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you have to activate a plugin, any plugin to see it on the tivo.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Ohhh...lol....thanks...

Hey GM, just wanted to say thanks for all your work...I got 2 Zipper CDs all ready to go -- one for my HDVR2s (x3) and one for my HD-TiVo...

you absolutely rock!

:urock:


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm currently running XP SP 2
Download attempt: JHMO 2.4 Windows Executable version..

I'm not good with words so i'm going to post what I'm experiencing to in the installation process :

Choose components

JRE - 1.4.2
JAI - 1.1.2
Desktop shortcut

required space 31.1 mb

=================

Choose install location

Destination 
C:\Program Files\JavaHMO

=====================










===================================================









==================================================
Then it exits, I looked into programs folder and located javahmo folder and see configure and readme

My xp has a internal firewall but, have already disabled it

I did install tivo desktop and i gave up on it and started trouble shooting for JHMO, I notice the Faq's at JHMO website about tivo becan being used in TivoDesktop and was told to disable beacon i did this using msconfig and restarted the xp machine and restarted the installation process for JHMO with no luck..

Box info:
Dtivo 6.2

Thanks

-Jae


----------

